# Let's talk about BEANS...



## NbleSavage (Mar 2, 2014)

I love beans as a carb & fiber source. Far prefer them to rice (white or brown). 

Here's the catch: canned beans are shite. Full of sodium and lord knows what else (lard?!?...)

Cook up yer own "Non-Fried Refried Beans" like a Boss and you'll be the envy of the Barrio.  Here's how...

* Bust out yer slow cooker. What, you don't have one? You fail. Stop reading here and sign-up for CrossFit.

* Pre-soak 2 cups of dried pinto beans overnight. Just toss 'em in the slow cooker and fill it with water roughly 2" above the beans. Don't plug the cooker in, just let 'em soak. Go to sleep now. You've earned a rest. 

* Wake feeling refreshed knowing just how much the BBWs in the Barrio will be fawning all over you.

* Drain the water from the beans. Replace it with just enough fresh water to cover the beans. 

* Add one tablespoon of sea salt

* Add one tablespoon of pepper

* Add one tablespoon of chili powder

* Add one tablespoon of cumin

* Turn slow cooker on high, cook for 4-5 hours. Don't just stand there watching. Your lats need work. Get to the gym.

* Return and remove lid from slow cooker. Get one of those potato smasher things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and mash them beans into paste. 

* Store in a tupperware container. 1/2 cup (appx. 120 grams) nets the following:

 - 420 calories
 - 1.5 grams fat
 - < 30 grams sodium
 - 75 grams carbs
 - 18 grams fiber
 - 26 mutha fawkin' grams of muscle lovin' protein

Eat that sh1t with your chicken or beef. Add in some hot sauce so the Chickas will know you mean business. 

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## Yaya (Mar 2, 2014)

I hate beans..
Not trying to ruin the party bloke..

However I do like hummus mate


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 2, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I hate beans..
> Not trying to ruin the party bloke..
> 
> However I do like hummus mate



Hummus is always ok in my book. I think we can still be friends.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 2, 2014)

Love me some beans.  Great idea Amigo.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 2, 2014)

Beans and rice together is a great combo.


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 2, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I hate beans..
> Not trying to ruin the party bloke..
> 
> However I do like hummus mate



Humus is cerainly delicious I must say... Its replaced most spreads.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 2, 2014)

I can only do beans in a spread form..


Peas...corn off the cob and beans I can't do..something with the texture. .

However I love roast beef and chicken wings


----------



## JOMO (Mar 2, 2014)

Frank and Beans??


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't cook my beans with salt because it will make them tough. Obviously if you're mashing them it wouldn't matter but figured I'd throw that out there


----------



## Seeker (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm having a cod and bean salad right now. With seeds, raisins, cranberries, broccoli, kale, sprouts, and poppyseed dressing.


----------



## Hero Swole (Mar 2, 2014)

Just had 2 chipotle burritos with black beans and I'm tearing up the throne as I speak. My stomach is such a pussy.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 3, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> Just had 2 chipotle burritos with black beans and I'm tearing up the throne as I speak. My stomach is such a pussy.



I can eat beans til' the Chickas come home, but brown rice goes through me in the same way you described.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 3, 2014)

Spongy had me eating beans on my diet. I was ripping ass at the gym quite a bit. And loudly.

Not saying that's a bad thing.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 3, 2014)

I usually mash kidney beans into a paste and add chicken stock to make it creamy, goes with anything


----------



## meat (Mar 3, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> Just had 2 chipotle burritos with black beans and I'm tearing up the throne as I speak. My stomach is such a pussy.



Just had some black beams with my grilled mahi. Yum!


----------



## meat (Mar 3, 2014)

As for beans in a croc pot, I like to throw in some garlic, pepper, and yes, a ham hock. Yum!!!


----------



## JOMO (Mar 3, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Spongy had me eating beans on my diet. I was ripping ass at the gym quite a bit. And loudly.
> 
> Not saying that's a bad thing.



Same with me right now.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 3, 2014)

You weren't kidding. Looked at a can of refrieds after reading this. Holy sodium.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 3, 2014)

Easy to make in a pressure cooker!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 3, 2014)

Lentils and black beans. Those little bags of uncooked have like 14 servings and each serving has 9 grams of protein

love me some lentils soup.


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 3, 2014)

I love beans with diced onions and hot sauce. My wife, however, cringes everytime I make them.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 3, 2014)

Beans give me gas....


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 3, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> You weren't kidding. Looked at a can of refrieds after reading this. Holy sodium.



Shocked me, too. I wasn't aware of just how much salt was in those bastards. I'm making my own from here on out.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 3, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> Beans give me gas....



*SUPPOSEDLY* soaking them overnight and then refreshing the water before cooking eliminates some of the non-digestible carbs which cause gas. YMMV, but give it a shot. Else own that ripped ass like a Boss. "Yea, that came out of me. Any of you b1tches got a problem with it cuz' there's plenty more where that came from!!"


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 3, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Easy to make in a pressure cooker!



I need to get a pressure cooker. Next kitchen purchase on my list.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 3, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> I need to get a pressure cooker. Next kitchen purchase on my list.



Sounds like a good Easter present for my wife.


----------



## meat (Mar 3, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> *SUPPOSEDLY* soaking them overnight and then refreshing the water before cooking eliminates some of the non-digestible carbs which cause gas. YMMV, but give it a shot. Else own that ripped ass like a Boss. "Yea, that came out of me. Any of you b1tches got a problem with it cuz' there's plenty more where that came from!!"



I always soak them overnight. My grandmother did it, and so on.


----------



## shenky (Mar 4, 2014)

I eat a shit ton of beans and rice. 6 bucks will feed you for weeks.


----------



## meat (Mar 5, 2014)

shenky said:


> I eat a shit ton of beans and rice. 6 bucks will feed you for weeks.



That's me as well. I also store dry beans and rice bagged, in five gallon buckets. Never know when the sh will hit the fan. Lol


----------



## meat (Mar 5, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Easy to make in a pressure cooker!



I'm learning something new here. Looks like me cooking in a croc pot overnight may be too much like work. Here's a good article on beans and pressure cooking. Only thing I would change about the recipe is to add extra virgin olive oil instead of "add oil," and I would throw in a ham hock for taste. Ooh rah! http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-coo...cooker-cooking-lessons-from-the-kitchn-193867


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 5, 2014)

Good post Nble....never thought of doing my own.  I usually am a red beans and rice guy, but this is going in my give it go list.


----------



## meat (Mar 5, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Good post Nble....never thought of doing my own.  I usually am a red beans and rice guy, but this is going in my give it go list.



On my list too. And red beans and rice!!! Yum! You're talking to a New Orleans native now living in FL.


----------



## shenky (Mar 6, 2014)

meat said:


> I'm learning something new here. Looks like me cooking in a croc pot overnight may be too much like work. Here's a good article on beans and pressure cooking. Only thing I would change about the recipe is to add extra virgin olive oil instead of "add oil," and I would throw in a ham hock for taste. Ooh rah! http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-coo...cooker-cooking-lessons-from-the-kitchn-193867



I just throw the dry beans in a pot filled with 1/2 chicken or beef broth and 1/2 water and set to a boil, then let it sit on a low flame for a few hours. In total it takes about 4 hours to get delicious mushy beans, but it's worth it. Again, it lasts a couple weeks. I add salt, pepper, garlic powder and onion powder. You can get pretty creative, though, and chop up some onions and throw them in there and other things

The most important ingredient is the broth. It adds a lot of flavor.

Another trick that I learned that works very well in both cooking dry beans and rice is adding a soup mix of your choice to the mix. You only need about half. Add it to the water, or even the finished product if you forget. It adds a LOT of flavor. Only add a small amount to finished rice, however, because it can be too much. For best results, don't forget and add it to the water while it's simmering


----------



## meat (Mar 6, 2014)

shenky said:


> I just throw the dry beans in a pot filled with 1/2 chicken or beef broth and 1/2 water and set to a boil, then let it sit on a low flame for a few hours. In total it takes about 4 hours to get delicious mushy beans, but it's worth it. Again, it lasts a couple weeks. I add salt, pepper, garlic powder and onion powder. You can get pretty creative, though, and chop up some onions and throw them in there and other things
> 
> The most important ingredient is the broth. It adds a lot of flavor.
> 
> Another trick that I learned that works very well in both cooking dry beans and rice is adding a soup mix of your choice to the mix. You only need about half. Add it to the water, or even the finished product if you forget. It adds a LOT of flavor. Only add a small amount to finished rice, however, because it can be too much. For best results, don't forget and add it to the water while it's simmering



Outstanding! Will try this this weekend. Never thought about adding chicken broth.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 8, 2014)

Figured I'd add a recipe for a salad with beans at the request of Nble:

Take a clove or two of garlic and cut them into several big chunks. Throw them into a large bowl and add a bit of salt. Mash the garlic into a fine paste like consistency. Take 1 or 2 cans of your favorite beans (we usually use cannelini beans, chick peas, or fava beans/foul mudammas). Empty most of the liquid in the can out but leave some in there. Empty them beans into a pot and heat on low till just when they start to warm up. Leave covered for a minute then pour into the bowl. 

Chop up your favorite veggies. We usually use a any or all of these: tomatoes, cucumbers, radishes, onions, sweet/bell peppers, hot peppers, carrots, broccoli, etc) and add them to the bowl. Chop them to whatever size you prefer obviously. 

To dress the salad sprinkle more salt (to taste, I prefer a lot), dried crushed mint, lemon juice (freshly squeezed if possible) and extra virgin olive oil. Mix. I prefer making a bit more dressing than needed to leave it moist. It dries out if there's not enough. Personal preference. Scoop it I to pita bread and enjoy or just use a spoon/fork/spork. 

This is what it's like when it's done and half eaten . (Chick peas and foul mudammas used in this one)


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's a recipe for homemade hummus:

In a food processor (important don't use a normal blender) add 1-2cans of chick peas.
Add 1-2cloves of finely chopped fresh garlic. 
Add 2-4TBSP of Tahini Sauce/Syrup
Add salt 
Ad Citric acid (or lemon juice and more salt)

Start running the food processor while slowly adding water to get your desired consistency. Taste it and add more salt, lemon juice, tahini syrup, or water. There's no real measurement we use here. It's all how you want the taste and consistency. Finish running it through the food processor to mix it. 

Serve in a bowl garnished with 1-2TBSP EVOO, paprika, and chopped parsley. Eat it with pita bread either fresh or toasted. Can be used as a spread or dip for crackers, vegetables, etc. Sorry no picture yet. Haven't made any in a while.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 8, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Here's a recipe for homemade hummus:
> 
> In a food processor (important don't use a normal blender) add 1-2cans of chick peas.
> Add 1-2cloves of finely chopped fresh garlic.
> ...



Love some good hummus - this sounds amazing!! Thanks Doc!!


----------



## meat (Mar 10, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Here's a recipe for homemade hummus:
> 
> In a food processor (important don't use a normal blender) add 1-2cans of chick peas.
> Add 1-2cloves of finely chopped fresh garlic.
> ...



I'm a WOP, but I do love Greek food. Thanks!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 10, 2014)

meat said:


> I'm a WOP, but I do love Greek food. Thanks!



I'm Lebanese but thanks anyway lol


----------



## meat (Mar 10, 2014)

There's a couple of Lebanese restaurants in my area. I like it well. Of course, Italian, Greek, Thai, Japanese, I like well. Thank God for GH!


----------

